# Bad experiences while eating something you've always liked.



## larry_stewart (Oct 3, 2016)

Did you ever eat something you had always liked, then had a bad experience while eating it ( a bug in it, it was spoiled, foreign object ...) and then never able to eat it again ( more for psychological reasons than anything else)?

Well, a few years ago, i ordered morel mushrooms from a very reputable company.  Fresh from the field.   I got them in a few days, they were perfect.  I cleaned them, cooked them up in a pasta  ,garlic, cream, white wine kinda way.  Probably one of the best dishes I had made.

A few years went by, i came across the recipe again, and decided to give another go at it.  Ordered my shrooms from the same company.  Got them a few days later.  they came in this paper bag with instructions how to clean, and a warning that said they are freshly picked from the field, and may contain some worms, dirt, sticks ...   No big deal, Im an avid gardener, and I've  eaten my share of bugs, dirt and sticks ( not intentionally, but it happens).  I dump the bag, and a pound of shrooms come out, along with some dirt, sticks and what looked like a single maggot looking insect.  I grabbed one shroom, kinda tapped it on the counter ( to shake off any foreign debris), and tossed it in my mouth.  I then proceeded to wash the shrooms, as instructed, as I was just about to use them.  Any time i wash any thing, i try to do it in a white bowl, so i can ultimately see that when the water is clean, what ever Im washing is now clean.  So i did this, and scooped out the mushrooms, and I swear there must have been 100 maggot looking insects at the bottom of the white bowl.  Ok, so i did it again, hoping that was it, and the water would be clear so I could move on to making the dish.  Sure enough, i removed the shrooms again, and another 100 + maggots came out.   Now , I was wondering if id ever really be able to thoroughly clean off the shrooms, given the amount of insects I spotted, and the hollow, porous, irregular surface of the shrooms.  So, did it one more time, and sure enough, another 100+ insects.  At this point, I was done.  Even if the water was clean the next time, I know Id be wondering how many insects Id miss.  I also wondered how many I ate in my first bite, and how many I gobbled up a few years back when I made the dish for the first time.

I ditched the shrooms ( a significant amount of money),  I headed to the store, and got a variety of wild/ exotic prepackaged shrooms, and finished my dish ( as I was already 1/2 way through the preparation, so I had to do something.

Now, as a result of that experience, Im not sure I can ever eat fresh morels again.  I don't knock the company, as they warned me, and I've gotten other things from them ( including morels ) in the past, with no issues.  Just in my head, I now have linked eat morels with eating a mouth full of maggots.


One other time I had an issue was when I made this mexican style fried pepper. Pretty easy, toss a frying pepper on the grill to char the outside.  Let cool, remove the char, seed and slice open so its kinda like a filet.  Egg and bread crumb the outside as if you were making eggplant for eggplant parm.  Then , arrange ( as if you were making eggplant parm)  but instead of marinara, use salsa, and instead of mozzarella , used monkery jack, then back.  Or can just serve as individual cutlet, toped with salsa and the cheese.  ( sometimes , when breading, I toss some corn meal in with the bread crumbs too.  Anyway, i used to love this dish.  But many years back, i had gotten Meningitis, was sick for 2 weeks, losing 12 ppunds, fever of 105 for those 2 weeks, only to be broken to 103.5 after motrin.  Zero appetite, loss of taste,  it was terrible.  When I finally was feeling better after those 2 weeks, i decided to make something i really enjoyed eating, the peppers.  I found out the hard way , that eating a dish like that, after not eating for 2 weeks ( and i mean literally not eating, maybe a little jello, but thats it.).  I got so nauseous and threw up everything.  Took me 20 years before I could eat it again, and i still get the heebee geebees everytime i go to eat it, but it sure was good. 

Larry


----------



## letscook (Oct 3, 2016)

I made one of my favorite Polish dishes that had kielbasa in it, the dish came out great
In the middle of the night I got really sick and throwing up all night long and then dry heaves for another few hours high temperature and all. Thinking it was the dish that maybe the meat was bad and I had a bad case of food poisoning but hubbie was fine and eat ate more then I did.   It ended up I had the flu and sick for month 1/2. It took me about a year before I cooked anything that had kielbasa in it. Then one day hubbie asked to make his favorite kielbasa sandwich. I brought the sausage and force myself to try one piece. It went ok but still to this day I only eat a little amount of it. At least I can eat it now.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 3, 2016)

Many years ago, I had a crab cake sandwich in a restaurant that had several shells in it, which made me gag. The next couple times I ordered it, I had a really hard time eating it, so I just stopped. I didn't have a crab cake for over 10 years. Finally I tried one at a place that has a really good reputation for seafood (they also have a raw bar). It was *delicious* and I loved the sauce. The curse was broken


----------



## CakePoet (Oct 3, 2016)

Mine is  raspberry drinks.  When I was little  my neighbor  used to make raspberry syrup for us kids to drink, it common thing to do but he also made  raspberry liqueurs. He died while re labeling the bottles since the labels had fallen off.   His dear wife was deadly allergic to raspberries , keep this in mind. We kids  of the neighborhood picked her , her favorite flowers and berries to cheer her up as kids do age 3- 7 .  She in return  gave us  saft ( raspberry syrup + water) to drink and  rolls to eat.  We got drunk, because it was liqueur.   
No one blamed her, but I do remember laying in the potato patch laughing at potatoes.
Since then my brain says anything tasting raspberry  and is  drinkable gives you a head ache and I cant drink it.


----------



## LizStreithorst (Oct 3, 2016)

A big bug, perhaps a roach, in a can of posole.


----------



## roadfix (Oct 3, 2016)

Not something I liked to eat but....

When I was in high school a good friend of mine who at the time worked graveyard at a Jack-In-A-Box told me all these horrible things they used to do to the burgers for their late night, rowdy, drive-thru crowd.    And I regularly drove through that restaurant.
Since hearing his story I did not go to another Jack-In-A-Box for at least 30 years.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 3, 2016)

When I was in first grade, we ate in the school's cafeteria.  I got a chicken leg with the foot still attached.  Toenails and all.  I wasn't a big fan of chicken at the time, and that made me much less so.


----------



## Zagut (Oct 3, 2016)

Scallops. 

Even the thought of them makes me cringe. 


My mother served them one night and I took one sniff of them and said, "If I eat those I'll be sick". 

Well that was something you didn't want to say to my mother.
All it did was cause her to make me eat them. No if's, and's, or but's about it. 
Well I choked them down to keep my bottom from becoming red.
Later that night I was sicker then a dog. 
Yorked up scallops for hours on end. 
The only good thing to come out of it was that I didn't ever have to eat them again when she fixed them. 
We both learned a lesson from that one. 
　
Eating any bug (And I've eaten quite a few in my lifetime) sounds better to me then eating a scallop.


----------



## roadfix (Oct 3, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> When I was in first grade, we ate in the school's cafeteria.  I got a chicken leg with the foot still attached.  Toenails and all.  I wasn't a big fan of chicken at the time, and that made me much less so.


Oops.....perhaps they had a Chinese cook working in the cafeteria that day...


----------



## blissful (Oct 3, 2016)

I love love love greek salads, still do.
So I go into labor, doc says, go out and eat and try to relax. I do. Later, I'm in the hospital and I'm nauseous, the intern tells me that I shall puke in this little dish. I told him, no, I need a big hefty bag. He is the doc, he says, no, I'm wrong. I threw up all over his white coat, oops.


----------



## Zagut (Oct 3, 2016)

blissful said:


> I love love love greek salads, still do.
> So I go into labor, doc says, go out and eat and try to relax. I do. Later, I'm in the hospital and I'm nauseous, the intern tells me that I shall puke in this little dish. I told him, no, I need a big hefty bag. He is the doc, he says, no, I'm wrong. I threw up all over his white coat, oops.


 
Good for you. 

I'll bet he learned a lesson that day.


----------



## blissful (Oct 3, 2016)

Zagut said:


> Good for you.
> 
> I'll bet he learned a lesson that day.


lol  Ah well, that's how it goes!


----------



## Caslon (Oct 3, 2016)

Lately, Lay's Classic Potato chips have this awful hard crunch to many of their chips. They're normal looking and all, but when you bite into one, they're really overly hard and brittle. Also, in recent years, Lays has included chips that are grossly folded over, when as before, these folded over chips would have been eliminated from going to packaging. I went to Lay's site and filled out a complaint form they provide and filled in the package bar code, exp date, where and when I bought them, etc.  This has been happening with the last two bags I've bought over the last couple of months. Same thing. Hard brittle chips that look normal. They're almost like kettle chips, but not in a good way.


----------



## Rocklobster (Oct 3, 2016)

Happened to me with fried liver with bacon and onions... except in my case the bug was already in me. I ate a nice meal of liver one evening, no probs. Went to bed and awoke a few hours later violently ill...barfed everywhere. I discovered the next day that a stomach flew was going around and it wasn't the food.  Ever since then, even the smell of liver can trigger my gag reflex...


----------



## rodentraiser (Oct 3, 2016)

In 1989 one night I decided to buy a bite sized piece of filet mignon just to see how it tasted. I went into the ER later that same night for appendicitis and have never been tempted to sample filet mignon again. 

A couple years ago I again ended up in the ER, this time with an aneurysm. Before surgery the next morning, one of the nurses offered to let me eat the last breakfast they had left - black bean chili. He didn't know I was going into surgery and I never thought twice about it because I was starved. So I ate the whole thing.

I think I was under for at least 4 hours and when I woke up and was being wheeled back to ICU, I felt like I had to throw up. One nurse quickly got me a pan but before she could get back to me, I already had thrown up all over me, the doctor, and the other nurses. 

I will never, ever eat black bean anything again.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 3, 2016)

rodentraiser said:


> A couple years ago I again ended up in the ER, this time with an aneurysm. Before surgery the next morning, one of the nurses offered to let me eat the last breakfast they had left - black bean chili. He didn't know I was going into surgery and I never thought twice about it because I was starved. So I ate the whole thing.
> 
> I think I was under for at least 4 hours and when I woke up and was being wheeled back to ICU, I felt like I had to throw up. One nurse quickly got me a pan but before she could get back to me, I already had thrown up all over me, the doctor, and the other nurses.



I'm shocked the anesthesiologist or one of the other surgical team members didn't ask before the surgery when was the last time you ate. And it sounds like that nurse didn't read your chart before offering you food! 

In the hospitals I've been in here, the staff won't give a patient food unless it's specifically ordered by the admitting doctor, and they put a sign on the door indicating that a patient is NPO, or "nothing allowed by mouth" (it's an acronym for a Latin phrase). 

This is not only because anesthesia can give people an upset stomach but also because food in the system can interfere with imaging test results. Crazy.


----------



## Caslon (Oct 3, 2016)

rodentraiser said:


> In 1989 one night I decided to buy a bite sized piece of filet mignon just to see how it tasted. I went into the ER later that same night for appendicitis and have never been tempted to sample filet mignon again.
> 
> A couple years ago I again ended up in the ER, this time with an aneurysm. Before surgery the next morning, one of the nurses offered to let me eat the last breakfast they had left - black bean chili. He didn't know I was going into surgery and I never thought twice about it because I was starved. So I ate the whole thing.
> 
> ...



Your blackballing a food based on coincidence is understandable and human.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 4, 2016)

Never have been a fan of oysters. Went out to eat with coworkers one night and got a fried seafood platter. Asked for more scallops in place of the oysters that were supposed to be there. When I was eating, one of the bites of seafood seemed too squishy to be a scallop, so I figured it was a random oyster. Wrong. Sick overnight, and still sick when I went to work. So much so, in fact, that the head bossy-boss took pity on me and sent me home. Still eat scallops, still won't eat oysters.




Dawgluver said:


> When I was in first grade, we ate in the school's cafeteria.  I got a chicken leg with the foot still attached.  Toenails and all...


No wonder you prefer white meat, and not the part with the ookies!


----------



## rodentraiser (Oct 4, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> I'm shocked the anesthesiologist or one of the  other surgical team members didn't ask before the surgery when was the  last time you ate. And it sounds like that nurse didn't read your chart  before offering you food!
> 
> In the hospitals I've been in here, the staff won't give a patient food  unless it's specifically ordered by the admitting doctor, and they put a  sign on the door indicating that a patient is NPO, or "nothing allowed  by mouth" (it's an acronym for a Latin phrase).
> 
> This is not only because anesthesia can give people an upset stomach but  also because food in the system can interfere with imaging test  results. Crazy.



Also because under anesthesia, a person can cough up their food and have it block their airway. 

I'm shocked _I_ didn't pick up on it. I'm  usually pretty alert to those things. But given every other stupid thing I'd done in connection with this aneurysm, I guess it was just was par for the course. Like a dummy, I drove myself to the ER (after having gotten lost looking for the first hospital) and then walked in calmly  stating that I thought I was having a stroke. For that, I spent two  hours in the waiting room where a family came in with their coughing  kid, saw me sitting there all by myself in the room, and planted  themselves in the chairs right next to me. I moved, but not quick enough  and a week later, I had the first cold I'd had in years. 

I also  didn't get to take the Life Flight helicopter to the other hospital  (despite a massive headache, I still would have enjoyed that). Instead I  went by ambulance and we got stuck in traffic. 

In retrospect, I guess tossing black bean chili all over everyone was just the icing on a bad cake of a day. 

It's OK, I had great nurses, recovered extremely fast, and got revenge by being the healthiest sick person in ICU. Did you know that when you move the beds, you can accidentally unplug them and then an alarm will go off? If that ever happens to you, jump back into bed and act like you don't know what's going on. Don't just stand there and look guilty like I did when everyone rushed into the room (I was only trying to move the bed so I could see the TV better).




Caslon said:


> Your blackballing a food based on coincidence is understandable and human.



Thank you. Not to mention that not wanting to buy filet mignon saves me a ton of money.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 4, 2016)

rodentraiser said:


> Also because under anesthesia, a person can cough up their food and have it block their airway.
> 
> I'm shocked _I_ didn't pick up on it. I'm  usually pretty alert to those things.



Or aspirate the food and get pneumonia. 

I'm wondering whether medical procedures are really that different in different parts of the country, or if you were in a particularly bad hospital. I mean, SO many people dropped the ball there and really endangered you - the nurse, the anesthesiologist and at least one other team member.

I've had seven surgeries since 2002, in three different hospitals, and they all follow the same pre-operative routine. It's not the responsibility of a sick patient to make sure hospital staff follow correct procedures.


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 4, 2016)

Another situation I had, wasn't about a specific food, but a restaurant.

I ordered a vegetarian dish from a Chinese restaurant, probably a vegetable stir fry or veggie chow mien.  It was take out, so we didn't eat it until we got home.  Initially it was great until I felt something hard with my fork.  I look down and fish out a chicken bone.  Being vegetarian, needless to say, I wasn't thrilled, but S#$t happens.  I remove the bone and continue to eat, until I find another bone, then another.... At this point I realized what was going on.  This place also serves chicken wings, and Im guessing someone in the back was eating chicken wings on their break, and placing the already chewed off bones in a bowl or something.  Not checking carefully, they used the same bowl when loading up my veggies for the stir fry.

So bad enough the chicken wing bones were in there, but now knowing that someone was chewing on them and sucking off the meat made me absolutely disgusted.  

I have since eaten Chinese food again ( as it is my favorite), but i never ever ever returned to that restaurant again , which has since gone out of business ( about 6 months after the incident).


----------



## letscook (Oct 4, 2016)

CakePoet said:


> Mine is raspberry drinks. When I was little my neighbor used to make raspberry syrup for us kids to drink, it common thing to do but he also made raspberry liqueurs. He died while re labeling the bottles since the labels had fallen off. His dear wife was deadly allergic to raspberries , keep this in mind. We kids of the neighborhood picked her , her favorite flowers and berries to cheer her up as kids do age 3- 7 . She in return gave us saft ( raspberry syrup + water) to drink and rolls to eat. We got drunk, because it was liqueur.
> No one blamed her, but I do remember laying in the potato patch laughing at potatoes.
> Since then my brain says anything tasting raspberry and is drinkable gives you a head ache and I cant drink it.


 
That must of been hilarious seeing drunk kids in a potato patch


----------



## rodentraiser (Oct 4, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Or aspirate the food and get pneumonia.
> 
> I'm wondering whether medical procedures are really that different in different parts of the country, or if you were in a particularly bad hospital. I mean, SO many people dropped the ball there and really endangered you - the nurse, the anesthesiologist and at least one other team member.
> 
> I've had seven surgeries since 2002, in three different hospitals, and they all follow the same pre-operative routine. It's not the responsibility of a sick patient to make sure hospital staff follow correct procedures.





The person who offered me the food didn't know I was going in for surgery. I knew I was and totally didn't think about it. I'm not even sure the person passing the breakfast dishes around was a nurse. I was just there and free food? Heck, yeah!

The hospital was Harborview and they have a reputation for being one of the top hospitals in the US for aneurysms. My doctor was chief of neurosurgery. I think they took very good care of me. I laugh about how fast I recovered (I was out in a week), but I was seriously in a very dangerous situation. _After_ I was home and recovering, my best friend, who was biting her nails after looking up the kind of aneurysm I had (basilar tip aneurysm), told me that only a very small percentage of people have that type of aneurysm and that a large number of those people ended up having some impairment from it. 

I was very lucky. Doubly so when you consider I had the original headache just a couple days prior and had _ignored it_ until it went away, and only acted when it came back. In my defense, I've had headaches all my life and while they say a headache from an aneurysm is the worst headache you'll ever have, I've had far worse so it wasn't exactly something new for me. And I'd seen over 40 doctors for headaches by that time - all of them saying nothing was wrong.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 4, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Never have been a fan of oysters. Went out to eat with coworkers one night and got a fried seafood platter. Asked for more scallops in place of the oysters that were supposed to be there. When I was eating, one of the bites of seafood seemed too squishy to be a scallop, so I figured it was a random oyster. Wrong. Sick overnight, and still sick when I went to work. So much so, in fact, that the head bossy-boss took pity on me and sent me home. Still eat scallops, still won't eat oysters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I was in Nawleans, for a conference, and shared a plate of "raws" (oysters) with a colleague.  They were absolutely delicious.  Apparently, I got a bad one, and had to leave the party early.  I got lost in the French Quarter trying to find our hotel.  Got directions from a cop and a "working girl".  Not a fun experience, but thankfully I got back in time.

CG, yes indeedy, I think that experience with ookies has colored my relationship with dark meat chicken ever since I was 6.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 4, 2016)

rodentraiser said:


> *The person who offered me the food didn't know I was going in for surgery*. I knew I was and totally didn't think about it. I'm not even sure the person passing the breakfast dishes around was a nurse. I was just there and free food? Heck, yeah!



That's exactly why there should be a sign on the door identifying you as someone who should not have anything by mouth - to prevent these kinds of mistakes from happening. Patients are not supposed to have to remember to tell the staff what they can and can't have.

In the hospitals where I've had surgery, the nurses, nurses' aides *and* hospitality staff are trained not to give someone food unless it's been specifically ordered by the doctor and is noted in the chart. I've asked for food or water from different people before and they won't give it to me without checking with the nurse first, so she can check the chart and see what the doctor ordered. It's nuts to me that someone would just blindly give a patient food.

In addition to the issue with eating before surgery, hospital patients are often on special diets, so staff should not be giving just anything to a patient without knowing their history. It can be dangerous.

Did the anesthesiologist or any other surgical team member ask you whether you had eaten anything that day? Because I'm not kidding when I say three separate people asked me the same questions before each surgery - the nurse anesthetist, the anesthesiologist and a surgical nurse.


----------



## Caslon (Oct 4, 2016)

P.S.  A rep from Frito Lay  (Pepsi.co) contacted me via email asking for the date code, where I bought them, etc.  The thing is...The only regular potato chips sold in supermarkets around here are Lay's.  Who knows if they'll do anything about bags of Lay's potato chips that look normal, but are hard and crunch like a bad batch of kettle chips. Almost like biting into thin, brittle plastic. Hey!  It ruined more than a few sandwich meals for me over the past couple of months. Multiple bags.


----------



## blissful (Oct 4, 2016)

Caslon said:


> P.S.  A rep from Frito Lay  (Pepsi.co) contacted me via email asking for the date code, where I bought them, etc.  The thing is...The only regular potato chips sold in supermarkets around here are Lay's.  Who knows if they'll do anything about bags of Lay's potato chips that look normal, but are hard and crunch like a bad batch of kettle chips. Almost like biting into thin, brittle plastic. Hey!  It ruined more than a few sandwich meals for me over the past couple of months. Multiple bags.



I love those Lay's classic chips. I only get them once or twice a year. I would be annoyed to have bad chips in them. Maybe someone mismanaged the frying oil one day. You might get some coupons for some free chips! Good luck.


----------



## roadfix (Oct 4, 2016)

blissful said:


> You might get some coupons for some free chips!


I think that's pretty much expected.  That's how they roll...


----------



## rodentraiser (Oct 4, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Did the anesthesiologist or any other surgical team member ask you whether you had eaten anything that day? Because I'm not kidding when I say three separate people asked me the same questions before each surgery - the nurse anesthetist, the anesthesiologist and a surgical nurse.



They might have, but I really don't remember. Thing is, this was an emergency surgery, not a scheduled one. Even if I had just eaten a huge Christmas dinner, they would have had to put me under and do the surgery right then and there. As it was, they did give me the choice of being put under before or after I went into the operating room. I chickened out and chose before, so I'm not really sure I even saw the anesthesiologist. 

I still think they did a great job. I mean, I'm here and no one can argue with that. Well, maybe my brother can - he doesn't like me.


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 4, 2016)

I purchase Hellman's Olive Oil Mayonnaise Type Dressing.  I quite like it.  

About a year and a half ago, or even 2 years ago, while opening a new jar, the cap is attached to a second ring which breaks little plastic pips upon opening. I presume for security/freshness reasons. These 'pips' remain and ripped the skin on my thumb, no blood, not serious.  But thinking of how aging people's skin is much more...  papery, so to speak, I was thinking that perhaps they could come up with a better system.  

Then later the same week, I used my rubber spatula to scoop out an amount of the dressing.  The inside edge of the top of the jar also scooped out a 1/4 inch gouge from the side of my spatula, at the same time it also gave me a paper cut approx 3/4" long across the back of my thumb.  This is not right.

I emailed them (with pictures) saying that "perhaps" they might want to consider redesigning their packaging so as not to injure the young nor the aged. 

I did hear from them rather quickly.  Most important question they had for me, ""was I OK, did I need to see a Dr."" duh....   no, I was not going to sue them, I just wanted them to know that the packaging was a potential danger to some!   Then it went on to...  we will send you a check for the spatula and a jar of dressing.  I told them I didn't want a check...  I wanted them to fix their packaging!  

In the end, I got a check for less than $20. for what ever I finally told them my spatula and dressing were worth....  (in hind sight, I should have torn it up and sent it back - but I thought I had done them a service!)

and now a couple of years later the jars have still NOT changed.  
sorry - been in the packaging world - been in customer service - this is not how you treat your customers.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 4, 2016)

rodentraiser said:


> They might have, but I really don't remember. Thing is, this was an emergency surgery, not a scheduled one. Even if I had just eaten a huge Christmas dinner, they would have had to put me under and do the surgery right then and there.





rodentraiser said:


> A couple years ago I again ended up in the ER, this time with an aneurysm. *Before surgery the next morning*, one of the nurses offered to let me eat the last breakfast they had left - black bean chili.



I'm confused. So did you spend the night in the hospital before the surgery, or was it an emergency surgery done as soon as you were diagnosed?


----------



## CakePoet (Oct 5, 2016)

I  remember I dont eat   blue and green mold cheese because I stopped breathing ones, they say  I am not allergic to it, it was the antibiotics I also had.  But they havent to prove that either.  So I dont.


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 5, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> I'm confused. So did you spend the night in the hospital before the surgery, or was it an emergency surgery done as soon as you were diagnosed?



I believe Rodent is talking about two different visits.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 5, 2016)

dragnlaw said:


> I believe Rodent is talking about two different visits.



I don't think so. I've only been asking about the aneurysm surgery.


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 5, 2016)

Hmmm,  re-read all of the posts, thinking you are right, but two different aneurysms?  

 *COM'ON RODENT*!!!   Clear the air and set us straight!


----------



## rodentraiser (Oct 6, 2016)

No, it was one aneurysm, two hospitals. I went in to the ER here where I live about oh, 1 or 2 in the morning. I waited a couple hours in the ER and when they finally saw me, they did a CAT scan or something and maybe an MRI too. All that took an hour or two. Then they gave me a spinal tap and saw blood. At that point I was transferred over to Harborview via ambulance and that's about an hour long trip, plus traffic. I was there for about an hour (I had the procedure explained to me, papers to sign, etc) and then (after I ate) I was brought in for surgery. 

I don't remember exactly when I went in, but I think it was around 6 or 7am. I have no idea when I came out. It was late evening when I was allowed to sit up and that's when I finally got my time sense back. 

So I went into the ER in the wee early morning hours and it was about 6 hours later before I was actually in surgery. I imagine if I hadn't been put in the waiting room and if the original hospital had the facilities to do the surgery, I would have gotten into surgery much sooner. 

Yeah, a lot of time wasted, but had I not been able to walk or talk, an ambulance would have brought me to the first hospital and maybe Life Flight would have brought me to Harborview. I say maybe because we had some pretty bad weather and I have no idea how bad the weather has to be before it affects the choppers. The helipad was right outside my ICU room and I watched those guys land in some pretty nasty weather. As a pilot's daughter, I have to say I would never consider taking off and flying in the kind of weather we had. Those guys got guts.

It was still considered emergency surgery, though. They would no way have sent me home and scheduled me to come back. And I often wondered if the person at the original ER desk got in trouble for making me wait that long in the waiting room. Because technically, since the aneurysm had ruptured, I was having a stroke, which is what I told her when I went in. I guess I should have been more hysterical about it.

All that was a couple years ago. The appendectomy was back in 1989.

Alrighty then! Now, does anyone want to hear how I drove those poor nurses crazy?


----------



## rodentraiser (Oct 7, 2016)

Back to the food.


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 7, 2016)

rodentraiser said:


> Back to the food.


----------



## CakePoet (Oct 9, 2016)

Dragnlaw:  Two people I know went to Spain, ended up on one of these tourist filled town and went and ordered a local dish  with rabbit at packed restaurant.  Well, friend nr 2 is a veterinarian and when they got these roasted  "rabbit", he could clearly see it was cat, just cut to look more rabbit like.  That ended that dinner.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 9, 2016)

CakePoet said:


> Dragnlaw:  Two people I know went to Spain, ended up on one of these tourist filled town and went and ordered a local dish  with rabbit at packed restaurant.  Well, friend nr 2 is a veterinarian and when they got these roasted  "rabbit", he could clearly see it was cat, just cut to look more rabbit like.  That ended that dinner.




Oh good lord.  That's disgusting!  I'd have a hard time with rabbit, no way cat!


----------



## CakePoet (Oct 9, 2016)

Yeah, my friend nr 1 who is very close to me, only eat rabbit from 2 places these days, because he knows where they come from.  But yeah, he doesn't touch  restaurant rabbit and he is a chef himself.


----------



## rockey_f_squirrell (Dec 25, 2016)

My wife's bad experience.   After visiting a hibatchi grill (ninja chefs) the next morning i tried to copy a trick they did with an egg.

Spinning an egg around i chopped it with a large knife as quick ad possible.  The finished product had eggshells in it.


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 2, 2017)

One time I grabbed a handful of coco puffs from a ziplock bag on the table and popped it in my mouth. 

Turned out to be dog food 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 2, 2017)

Skittle68 said:


> One time I grabbed a handful of coco puffs from a ziplock bag on the table and popped it in my mouth.
> 
> Turned out to be dog food
> 
> ...




  Yeah, not quite the same!


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 3, 2017)

My first husband wanted to go land crabbing.  It's some kind of crab that is here, as well as in Cuba, where he was from.  At certain times of the year the leave the water and migrate.  Well, we did, he caught quite a few and we brought them home to cook.  His mom had always cooked them and he really didn't know how and, at that point, I had never cooked a crab in my life and had only eaten crab out of a can, VERY young me, had moved from up north maybe a year before, and he was 8 years older, though was the baby boy of the family so never did anything for himself, much less cooked.  Okay, we throw them in a pot to cook them.  OMG the smell!  We had to open the windows, turn on fans just to be able to stay in the house, took days to get the smell out.  He insisted they were good, picked the meat, and he ate some of them.  He didn't get sick so I assumed they were okay and being bad wasn't the cause of the smell.  We froze the rest of the picked meat.  I couldn't bring myself to eat any because of the smell.  I ended up throwing away the frozen meat eventually because I wasn't cooking anything with it and I think he forgot about it.  It was also years before I ate crab anything, just the thought of it was nauseating.  We found out later from an older Cuban women that you are supposed to cook them outside because they do have that horrendous odor when cooking.  

The only other time happened with him as well.  We went to Taco Bell for dinner, got tacos and churros, then went out for a night of drink and debauchery.  I was horribly sick the next day and for some reason just the thought of churros (which I love) was nauseating for months and months after, not tacos, just the churros, though it was probably (definitely  ) the D and D that caused the sickness.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 16, 2017)

medtran49 said:


> ... OMG the smell! ...



Crab as well as crayfish (why do they call it fish?) should be cooked with some dill, or maybe some other herb. To kill the smell. It does have weird smell, but by adding a lot of dill it becomes if not pleasant at least not nauseated.


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 16, 2017)

CharlieD said:


> Crab as well as crayfish (why do they call it fish?) should be cooked with some dill, or maybe some other herb. To kill the smell. It does have weird smell, but by adding a lot of dill it becomes if not pleasant at least not nauseated.


 
Charlie, you don't understand.  I've cooked crab many, many times since.  NOTHING has ever smelled like those crabs did, NOT EVEN CLOSE!  They are not the crab that most people can get.  You have to go out and catch them yourself at certain times of the year when they are migrating on land.  Besides the fact that I don't think Cubans even use dill, I don't think anything could have made a difference in the smell from these things.  

I've never heard of using dill.  Craig's family is from Maryland and they never used dill.  SIL's family is Cajun and they certainly never used dill for crabs or crawfish.  Is that something from your homeland or did you pick that up since you've been in U.S.?


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 16, 2017)

Ick.  I can't stand fishy, I'd be passed out on the floor.


----------



## roadfix (Jan 16, 2017)

My mouth was swollen when I woke up this morning like if someone had punched me.   I'm pretty sure it was the cheese cake I had last night.  I took some Benydryl.   I've never had this reaction from eating cheese cake before....


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 16, 2017)

roadfix said:


> My mouth was swollen when I woke up this morning like if someone had punched me.   I'm pretty sure it was the cheese cake I had last night.  I took some Benydryl.   I've never had this reaction from eating cheese cake before....




This is strange.  Cheese cake is one of the four basic food groups.


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 16, 2017)

roadfix said:


> My mouth was swollen when I woke up this morning like if someone had punched me. I'm pretty sure it was the cheese cake I had last night. I took some Benydryl. I've never had this reaction from eating cheese cake before....


 
Topping?


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 16, 2017)

medtran49 said:


> Topping?




Possible.  Nut allergy?  I can't imagine a life without cheese cake.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 16, 2017)

I haven't had raisin bran in 25 years. 

When I had my first apartment, the kitchen was in the back that overlooked a courtyard where you could  see about a dozen other apartment kitchens. I had put up a thin bamboo stick shade over the window, but later realized that when the light was on in my kitchen, you could easily see in from the courtyard and other apartments when it was dark out.

Well, one night I woke up craving cereal.  Not having any clothes on I went into the kitchen and left the light off so as not to put on a show. Also, my parrots would have woken up if I put the light on, and I didn't want them to start hootin' and hollerin' which would have woken up the gf and the neighbors.

OK, so, by the light of the refrigerator, I poured myself a bowl of raisin bran and milk and headed into the living room. On the way, I thought it was kinda strange that my raisin bran was doing a snap, crackle, pop thing.

I sat down and started to eat as I turned on the TV. The tv glowed just enough for me to see that my bowl of raisin bran was crawling with the maggots of seed moths. I spit it out all over the place, waking everyone up anyway.

I have not had raisin bran ever since, nor will I ever eat something in the dark.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 16, 2017)

Bucky, you've made my mouth twitch! my lips are itchy and being scrubbed right now! 

too funny! and so glad it was not me!


----------



## roadfix (Jan 16, 2017)

Dawgluver said:


> This is strange.  Cheese cake is one of the four basic food groups.





medtran49 said:


> Topping?





Dawgluver said:


> Possible.  Nut allergy?  I can't imagine a life without cheese cake.



Possibly from the glazed strawberry & whipped cream topping....?    The cheesecake came from the Cheesecake Factory.  I usually eat just plain cheesecake.


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 16, 2017)

There was probably some citrus or citric acid in the glaze too.  I'd be careful with strawberries or citrus until you figure out what it is.

Sure you don't have a tooth abscess?


----------



## roadfix (Jan 16, 2017)

medtran49 said:


> Sure you don't have a tooth abscess?



No.   My lips looked like Angelina Jolie's.


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 16, 2017)

Tomatoes give me hives. So I never grew up addicted to ketchup like TB. I can have some fresh tomatoes (one cherry or grape tomato in a week?) No cooked stuff, though. Pizza would give me little red dots all over my face (because there is just a little tomato but concentrated). Now I can order white sauce! If I ever eat pizza which is almost never.

I have problems with most mollusks but could have clam chowder. Last time I made it (the same way I always have) my gag reflex kicked in and we were worried about anaphylaxis. I went to the hospital but was okay. No more clam chowder for me!


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 16, 2017)

Roadfix:
Are you allergic (or have a sensitivity) to penicillin?  Although I believe the most "common" reaction you would have to that is to break out in hives or not been able to breath very well.   

A girlfriend & I indulged in whipped creme and strawberries once, she broke out in hives - we both thought it was the strawberries - I put calamine lotion all over her back...  middle of the night trip to emergency - she couldn't breathe so...  Who knew calamine was a no- no for penicillin as well!  

If it is just your mouth - I would suspect the straberries but you best see an allergist before something super serious happens.


----------



## CakePoet (Jan 17, 2017)

Citric acid isnt made from citrus fruit any more and you dont get swollen lips from then, because the body makes it own citric acid on a regular basis.


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 17, 2017)

CakePoet said:


> Citric acid isnt made from citrus fruit any more and you dont get swollen lips from then, because the body makes it own citric acid on a regular basis.


 

Commercially made citric acid is used in many foods, particularly things like strawberry glazes.  It is made from a mold and corn is used in production, both of which can cause symptoms such as Roadfix had.  You might want to check literature before making blanket statements....


----------



## CakePoet (Jan 17, 2017)

Well mold seldom causes  swollen lips.  At least that what my doctor told me and I am allergic to  mold.  Also the citric acid should be purified to the point of nothing else but  citric acid and no mold spores.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 17, 2017)

roadfix said:


> My mouth was swollen when I woke up this morning like if someone had punched me.   I'm pretty sure it was the cheese cake I had last night.  I took some Benydryl.   I've never had this reaction from eating cheese cake before....



Are you taking any new medication? That happened to my husband once - it was a side effect from an antibiotic.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 17, 2017)

Hm.  Strawberries are a fairly common allergen.  The glaze as med explained might also be the culprit.  I think we've diagnosed roadfix.

Angelina Jolie is a beautiful woman, you could have done worse, roadfix!


----------



## roadfix (Jan 17, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> Are you taking any new medication? That happened to my husband once - it was a side effect from an antibiotic.


No, I'm not taking any meds.  Anyway, my lips gradually returned to their normal size after about 12 hours....    I had trouble singing in the shower yesterday...


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 17, 2017)

roadfix said:


> No, I'm not taking any meds. Anyway, my lips gradually returned to their normal size after about 12 hours.... I had trouble singing in the shower yesterday...


 
Just please be careful.  Next time it could be the same thing, or it could be a LOT worse reaction.  

Is the trouble singing a new thing, or old?    Remember the hold joke that was something about playing the piano? It was a before and after thing.  I'm terrible with jokes and can't remember them or tell them well either.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 17, 2017)

medtran49 said:


> ...Is that something from your homeland...?




Yes. The crayfish we used to catch back in the old country was the size of a medium lobster. It is a different species than what is sold here in the store and it did have unpleasant smell when cooked, unless Dill was used.


----------



## CakePoet (Jan 18, 2017)

Go and check roadfix, if it strawberries or the fungicide ( yes common stuff on strawberries) you are allergic too.


----------

